# Anlegen eines Forellenteiches



## Larsh11 (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
seit kurzer Zeit bin ich im Besitz eines grossem Grundstücks im Bergischen Land! Nun habe ich mir überlegt das ich um die Kosten des Forellensees zu sparen mir einfach einen eigenen Forellenteich anlegen könnte! Neben dem Grundstück läuft ein Fluss aus dem ich wie ich hoffe frischwasser für einen Zufluss entnehmen könnte! Einen Bagger würde ich von bekannten geliehen bekommen! Was muss ich nun beachten um dieses Projekt verwirklichen zu können! Oder ist es föllig absurt so einen Forellensee sich selber zu errichten! Es soll halt nur aus hobby gefischt werden! Hoffe das ich meinen Traum vom eigenen Forellensee nun endlich umsetzten kann! Habe noch so gut wie keine Ahnung in dieser Materie und freue mich über jeden Tip!
Vielen Dank für die hoffentlich Zahlreichen Antworten!
Lars


----------



## SchwalmAngler (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anlegen eines Forellenteiches*

Als erstes solltest Du mit dem Besitzer des Baches abklären ob Du dort überhaupt Wasser für Deinen Teich entnehmen darfst. Wenn das geklärt ist, Dich erkundigen ob der Bach auch im Sommer genügend Wasser führt. Die Forellen brauchen - gerade in den Sommermonaten - genügend Sauerstoff, der durch eine entsprechende Frischwasserzufuhr geregelt werden sollte. Ist das geklärt steht dem Ganzen ja anscheinend nichts mehr im Wege. Das Werkzeug zum "lochbuddeln" :q hast Du ja.

Evtl. solltest Du Dir noch über die Beschaffenheit des Teiches ein paar Gedanken machen. Der Teich sollte eine Flachwasserzone, eine mittlere Zone und eine Tiefe Zone haben. In der Flachwasserzone können sich die Fische sonnen und im Tiefenwasser können sie sich in den Wintermonaten zurück ziehen.

Flachwasser würde ich sagen von 0,5m bis 1,5m (abfallend), die mittlere Zone dann bis 2,5 und die tiefe Zone bis 4m. 

Analog dazu solltest Du evtl. noch ein paar andere Fische als nur Forellen in Betracht ziehen. Z.B. ein paar Weissfische und Evtl. auch Karpfen oder Schleien.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anlegen eines Forellenteiches*

BTW: Es kann sein, das Du den Bau vorher noch beantragen musst. Hier in DE braucht man ja mittlerweile für alles und jedes eine Genehmigung. Aber da kann Dir bestimmt noch jemand anderer hier aus dem Board was zu sagen.


----------



## Lenzibald (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anlegen eines Forellenteiches*

Servus. Da wirst ein Problem bekommen wegen der Wasserzufuhr. Einfach Wasser aus einem Bach entnehmen geht nicht da brauchst einen Genehmigung von dem der das Wasserecht hat. Bekannter von mir hat auch nen kleinen Teich war nicht einfach da was zu bekommen.


----------



## Larsh11 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anlegen eines Forellenteiches*

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten,

Wir werden mit dem Förster sprechen und ihn fragen ob wir den Zufluss aus dem Bach nehmen können! Gibt es irgendwelche alternativen,falls das nicht klappt? Wie sieht es aus mit Grundwasser? Könnte man den Teich nicht durch Grundwasser sättigen? Wie stehen denn meine Chancen das ich das Wasser aus dem Bach verwenden kann? Hoffe das das alles klappt mit dem Loch buddeln :q!
Vielen Dank
Lars


----------



## Pickerfan (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anlegen eines Forellenteiches*

Moin
Das mit dem Grundwasser haben wir auch mal probiert. War nicht wirklich prall. Für weissfisch völlig ausreichend aber als wir Forellen eingesetzt haben hatten wir im Sommer einige kieloben schwimmen.
Trotzdem viel Erfolg
Carsten


----------



## Kalle25 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Anlegen eines Forellenteiches*

Zunächst einmal willkommen im AB.

Auf jeden Fall musst Du das Wasser, egal ob Bach oder Grundwasser, erst einmal untersuchen lassen, damit Du keine böse Überraschung erlebst. Bei dem Grundwasser kommt hinzu, in welcher Tiefe eine geeignete Wasserader liegt. Das könnte ein ziemlicher Aufwand mit dem Bohren geben und event. musss dann ein Fachmann ran. Allerdings ist eine Grundwasserentnahme auch nicht so ohne weiteres möglich respektive erlaubt. Da kommt es auf die zu entnehmende Menge an und ob dadurch eventuell irgendwelche Schäden hervorgerufen werden könnten. Der Teich wird im Bergischen Land sein. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gibt es da auch ein zuständiges Bergamt. Da solltest Du auch auf jeden Fall mal nachfragen. Zu dem Sauerstoffgehalt des Wasses wurde ja schon was gesagt.

Und dann ist da noch die Frage, ob in der Gegend überhaupt ein Teich angelegt werden darf. Da sollte Dir die zuständige untere Naturschutzbehörde Auskunft geben können.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben und halte uns doch bitte auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## eirainer (16. August 2008)

*AW: Anlegen eines Forellenteiches*

Hallo
Ich möchte mir auch eine Forellenzucht anlegen. Ich habe einen kleinen Bach, der aus mehreren Quellen gespeist wird. Auch im Winter ist der Bach nie gefroren, so daß die Wassertemperatur immer einpaar Plusgrade hat. Meine Frage wäre , muß ich da trotzdem die Tiefwasserzone anlegen, und wie groß sollte der Teich im Verhältnis zu der Fischanzahl sein. KAnn mir da jemand helfen
DAnke im voraus


----------



## Fischpaule (16. August 2008)

*AW: Anlegen eines Forellenteiches*

Moin eirainer
Ersteinmal ein herzliches |welcome:im AB

Was deinen Weiher angeht, so solltest du dich vor allen Planungen über die Gewässergröße und Beschaffenheit erst einmal informieren, ob du für den Bach ein Wasserrecht erlangen kannst, sonst kann das ein unangenehmes Ende nehmen wenn du dein Gewässer ohne Genehmigung mit dem Bachwasser speist oder durchströmst...
Für Forellen kommt es nicht so sehr auf die Größe oder die Tiefe des Gewässers an, sondern viel mehr auf die ständig zuverlässig vorhandene Zulaufmenge von Frischwasser, da der entscheidene (vorrausgesetzt die anderen entsprechenden Parameter deines Wassers lassen überhaupt die Forellenhaltung zu) limitirende Faktor der Sauerstoffgehalt ist.

#h


----------



## eirainer (16. August 2008)

*AW: Anlegen eines Forellenteiches*

Hallo Fischpaule

Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich lege den Teich in Frankreich an, da kräht kein Hahn nach Wasserrecht. Aber der Bach ist auf meinem Grundstück, und hier kannst du machen was du willst.
Der Bach kommt aus einem angelegten See, der aus mehr als 20 Quellen gespeist wird. In dem See sind Spiegelkarpfen und Rotbarsche. Ich weiß nicht, ob man da auch Forellen dazu machen kann, darum habe ich die Idee, unterhalb des Sees zwei kleine  Teiche anzulegen für die Forellenzucht. Frischwasser und Sauerstoff gibts genug, und das Wasser hat Mineralwasserqualität.Was ich nicht weiß, sind welche Vortaussetzungen an den Teich geknüpft sin, muß man den regelmäßig reinigen, dann muß man einen extra Ablauf machen zum Ablassen, oder genügt es nur auszubaggern, und einen Überlauf zu Installieren.
Kannst du mir da witerhelfen, ich bin bei Fischen blutiger Anfänger
MFG Eirainer


----------



## Fischpaule (16. August 2008)

*AW: Anlegen eines Forellenteiches*



eirainer schrieb:


> In dem See sind Spiegelkarpfen und Rotbarsche. ...und das Wasser hat Mineralwasserqualität....



Na sage mal, du bist ja ein richtig lustiger Kautz - deine Quellen sind wohl Salzwasserquellen, das es da Rotbarsche gibt, dann wäre das aber eher eine Solequalität, anstatt einer Mineralwasserqualität (übrigens auch ein lustiges Wort):q:q:q

zum eigentlichen Thema schreibe ich nachher noch was, hab gerade noch was zu tun...

#h


----------



## Fischpaule (17. August 2008)

*AW: Anlegen eines Forellenteiches*

Moin
Sicher kannst du einfach ein Loch baggern und da Wasser durchfließen lassen, nur wirst du da auf Dauer ein Errosionsproblem bekommen. Die Ufer müssen einen entsprechenden Winkel haben und u.U. sogar mit extra Material befestigt werden. Zusätzlich muss der Zu- und Ablauf entsprechend abgesichert werden. - Wenn es die Gegebenheiten zulassen, ist es natürlich am besten, einen richtigen ablassbaren Teich mit einem ordentlichen Damm und einem Mönch zu bauen - dies erleichtert die Entnahme der Fische und die evt. nötigen Pflegaarbeiten (je nach Besatz entwickelt sich mehr oder weniger viel Schlamm, der nach einigen Jahren oder u.U auch erst Jahrzehnten entfernt werden muss) enorm, allerdings macht der Bau eines Dammes viel Arbeit, weil er einen speziellen Aufbau haben muss, damit er sicher ist.
Die Tiefe richtet sich da eher nach der Gefahr der Eisbedeckung und braucht in der Regel nicht tiefer als 1-1,5m sein
Um in solch einem Gewässer Fische halten zu können, muss sich das Gewässer erst einspielen und sich die Wasserwerte stabilisieren - diese können am Anfang sehr extrem sein.

Was die Pflege von Fischen, insbesondere von Forellen, angeht, so solltest du dir zumindest vorher ein entsprechendes Fachbuch aneignen und auch durcharbeiten - dies sind keine anspruchslosen Goldfische....

Ach übrigens, Rotbarsche sind Salzwasserfische:m

|wavey:


----------



## eirainer (17. August 2008)

*AW: Anlegen eines Forellenteiches*

Danke für deine Hilfe.
Werde mir das Buch kaufen und durchlesen.Noch kurz ne Frage,
Haben die Forellen in dem großen angelegten See zusammen mit den Spiegelkarpfen eine Überlebenschance.oder werden sie da aufgefressen. Das wäre ohne großen Aufwand die einfachste Möglichkeit die Forellen zu Züchten. Dieser See hat alles auch zum Ablassen.Und Danke für den Salzwasserfisch, den den ich meine hat oben eine Rote Flosse, sost grau.kenn mich da leider nicht aus. Fische sind das Hobby meiner Frau meins sind eigentlich Pferde.


----------



## Fischpaule (17. August 2008)

*AW: Anlegen eines Forellenteiches*



eirainer schrieb:


> Fische sind das Hobby meiner Frau meins sind eigentlich Pferde.



Na bleib mal lieber bei deinen Gäulen 

Das kommt ganz darauf an, was für Bedingungen in dem "See" herrschen, der durch seine Ablassbarkeit ja entweder ein Stausee oder gar ein Teich ist|supergri - wenn es ein Gewässer ist, das einen ausreichenden Sauerstoffgehalt hat (was auch einschließt, das die Temperatur im Sommer nicht über 20°C steig) dann ist das eigentlich kein Problem es dort mit Forellen zu probieren - zumindest vertragen sie sich mit den Karpfen...
Was die Barsche angeht, so sind das schon Raubfische aber die müssten recht groß sein, damit sie es überhaupt schaffen, die Forellen aufzufressen - aber frage doch noch mal lieber deine Frau, ob es sich dabei überhaupt um Barsche handelt:m

#h


----------



## eirainer (19. August 2008)

*AW: Anlegen eines Forellenteiches*

Danke,
werde es versuchen. Der See ist auch im Sommer schön kühl, friert aber auch im Winter nicht zu, da viel Frischwasser nachfließt.
weiterhin Petri heil


----------



## forelini (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anlegen eines Forellenteiches*

das sind doch die besten vorraussetzungen ^^


----------



## ssabrina (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Anlegen eines Forellenteiches*

So, erstmal möchte ich sagen, ich bin über google auf diese SEite gekommen. Ich möchte gerne wissen wie man einen Forelleinteich anlegt. Wir bauen demnächst Haus und in diesem Grundstück geht ein Bachlauf durch, der einen Teich beeinhaltet. D.h. auf der einen SEite läuft Wasser rein und auf der unteren wieder raus. Der Teich hat eine Schätztiefe von 2-3 Metern. Bisher leben in diesem nur Goldfische und es ist nicht mal eine Plane unten. Ich möchte den Teich ungerne zuschüten. Vorallem nachdem mein Mann einen Anglerschein hat und die Forellen auch auseinandernehmen würde. Ich esse mein Leben gerne schon Fisch. Deshalb habe ich mir gedacht, wenn ich da für meine Freunde und mich ein paar Forellen einsetzen würde die ich selber dann esse?!?!??!? Ist der Aufwand zu groß? Wieviel kostet so eine Teichplane? Muss ich dann auch eine Pumpe besorgen,wieviel kostet sowas? Wie lange braucht eine Forelle, bis sie ausgewachsen ist? Muss ich mich auch um die Reinheit des Wassers kümmern?Wenn ja wie? #c


----------



## Syntac (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Anlegen eines Forellenteiches*

Willkommen im Board.

Wenn das Wasser auch ohne Plane drin bleibt, warum möchtest Du dann eine rein legen? #c
Etwas mehr Angaben wären schon notwendig...
wie groß ist der Teich, wieviel Liter Frischwasser bringt der Bach (pro Sekunde), wie warm wird der Teich im Sommer, wo kommt der Bach her, etc. 
Am Besten mal ein, zwei Bilder einstellen, dann kann man evtl. eher was sagen. 
Rebo`s vom Setzling mit 18-20cm ein Jahr bis Speißegröße, geht auch schneller wenn Du mästen möchtest. 

VG.


----------

